

iOS Backdoor Services Proof of Concept - taylorhalliday
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5ymf0UsEuw

======
owenwil
I'm tired of the misinformation around this - the requirements to do this mean
the user needs to know exactly what they're doing: 1) Unlock the phone 2)
Trust the connected PC on the prompt

Isn't it inherently compromised after that's done? Essentially giving admin
access to the connected PC.

~~~
mynameisvlad
If they've already gotten to the trust screen, they don't need the backdoor to
get your data. Your phone is unlocked and the data is available by just using
the apps themselves.

